# Психовегетативная дисфункция или позвоночник!



## Pushkin31 (20 Июн 2011)

Уважаемые доктора помогите пожалуйста. Ситуация следующая.
3 месяца назад, еще зимой, пришел домой, было напряженное взвинченное состояние, еще переживал по поводу сидений в новой машине, которые скрипели.
Приехал, поел и тут как на меня тяжесть нахлынула, воздуха не хватает, стою плохо, сижу плохо, испугался жутко, давление скакануло. Ничего не болело. Вобщем стал жутко уставать, спать, появилась апатия, эффект дурной головы (деперсонализация - я не я), эффекты качания и полетов, стало штормить, перебивать сердце. По всему телу все бегает, дергает, колит. Вобщем состояние упадническое.
После трех недель отпуска полегче. Мучаюсь непонятными ощущениями три месяца. Сухость во рту.
Иногда случается расстройство кишечника. Пошел к неврологу - та написала диагноз ВСД с паническими атаками, прописала фенибут, анаприлин, магний В6. Стал пить эти таблетки, спать стал на ходу и вырубаться на работе.
Перестал их пить. Пошел в частную клинику к неврологу. Та направила сделать узи шейно-головного кровотока. Показало справа затруднен отток крови по вене. Направили к мануальщику. Тот прощупав позвонки сказал, что в области поясницы заблокировано 3, в середине 4 позвонка и в шее 4 или 5. Из за этого напряжены мышцы. У меня плывет все в глазах. Это очень пугает. Верхнее давление стало повышенным.
Что с этим делать и как избавиться не знаю. К мануальщикам и на массажи ходить боюсь, так как у меня в школьные годы был пневмоторекс спонтанный, булы на легком.
Можно ли мне выпрямлять позвоночник или не стоит? или не в позвоночнике дело вовсе.


----------



## abelar (20 Июн 2011)

Pushkin31 написал(а):


> Можно ли мне выпрямлять позвоночник или не стоит? или не в позвоночнике дело вовсе.


Уважаемый "31 Пушкин" Насчет дереализационно-деперсонализационного синдрома не извольте беспокоиться! Во-первых от него не умирают, а во-вторых им обычно , обычные люди просто так не болеют
Бояться мануальной терапии не нужно. Хотя, вряд ли с него нужно начинать.
Начать нужно с мониторинга температуры тела, АД. Сделать обзорный снимок легких. Посмотреть на "буллы". Развернутый анализ крови.Сделать ЭЭГ, дуплексное сканирование сосудов шеи, Рентгн, а лучше МРТ головы с ангиографией, МРТ  шейного отдела позвоночника. Короче, провести адекватную диагностику. К мануальному терапевту можно обращаться на этапе снимков МРТ.


----------



## svetlaya2210 (21 Июн 2011)

Простите за внедрение! 31 Пушкин, сколько Вам лет? Ещё хотелось бы ЭКГ, возможно, ЭХО-КГ, сахар крови, трансаминазы. Осмотр хорошего терапевта.


----------



## Asper (21 Июн 2011)

... еще слуховы и зрительные ВП , ДС БЦА, ТКДГ, УЗДГ МАГ, ЭхоКГ, ЧПЭхоКГ, ЭхоЭГ,затем ТРУЗИ, ФГДС, РРС, ЭМГ, бронхоскопия, и еще (в идеале) эндоскопическую лапароскопию, анализы на ПСА, антиген гистосовместимости HLA27, концентрацию белка Р53, МНО, ВСК, АЧТВ, ПВ, ПЦР на ИППП, иммуноэлектрофорез, а там можно и диагноз ставить!


----------



## svetlaya2210 (21 Июн 2011)

Уважаемый Asper! (шепотком, почтительно изогнувшись перед непререкаемым авторитетом). Разрешите выразить слабенькое сомнение по поводу лапароскопии. Остальное сомнению не подлежит. Позвольте еще добавить диагностическую торакотомию (все-таки буллы, спонтанный пневмоторакс в анамнезе). Если ничего не поможет в постановке диагноза - консультация психиатра. Дайте добро, пожалуйста!


----------



## Asper (22 Июн 2011)

Уважаемая svetlaya2210! Говорите нормально, разогнитесь перед несуществующим авторитетом и выражайте сомнение в отношении всего (мною написанного). Где побеседовать с авторитетом - спросите у полицейских (может кто и откинулся недавно в районе вашего проживания), а в медицине остались только коммерсанты или идейно одержимые врачеванием, которым жалко менять, как минимум, 7 - 9 лет, затраченных на мед. образование, на профессию барыги и бюрократа. Я бы вам дал "добро", но уже все раздал, как появится - вышлю (оставте адрес).


----------



## svetlaya2210 (22 Июн 2011)

Per aspera ad astra...


----------



## Lari (22 Июн 2011)

svetlaya2210 написал(а):


> Per aspera ad astra...



Per sunkumus į aukštumas-Через тернии к звездам


----------

